# Four Paws' For Paws - Small Animal Accessories



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm pleased to announce the opening of my webstore at Four Paws' For Paws - Custom Toys for all Small Animals

I make and sell toys and accessories for all small animals, from hamsters to hedgies and everything in between. My range includes hammocks, tubes and cubes, carry pouches and beds. Having just opened, I am concentrating on just making hammocks for now and will not be taking orders for anything else until after new year. I also hope to substantially increase the range of things I make as time goes on.
I'm based in the UK, but do post worldwide.

I will be making some premade 'off the shelf' stock items, however most of what I make will be made to your preference.

I will upload photos as things are made. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to PM me.

Lastly, I would like to add that if you order any items between now and midnight of December 24th, you will receive 10% off your first order! Just enter the promo code 'PFXMAS10' on the order form.

Happy Hammocking!

- Four Paws Rattery

PS no thread trashers please. Just reviews and responses from people who actually order from me.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I will be ordering my first lot of fabric on Thursday, so if you want to place an order and want your hammocks sooner rather than later, please make sure you place your order by 4pm on Thursday 

- Four Paws Rattery


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yay! Good job Red 

I've ordered a couple and I'm exited to get them in a few weeks once I send all my things over here 

Also your websites very informative on everything about rats


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We are lovin' our new hammock & we are looking forward to mummy buying us more, as one just ain't enough!
Thankyou, Red
love Bullseye, Cleo, Shadow & Izzy


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Have you got a better/bigger picture of the hammock please? It doesn't enlarge when I click on the thumbnail and it's hard to get an idea of the quality of the workmanship friom the small picture. 

Thanks.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

jackson said:


> Have you got a better/bigger picture of the hammock please? It doesn't enlarge when I click on the thumbnail and it's hard to get an idea of the quality of the workmanship friom the small picture.
> 
> Thanks.


Sure shall link you to one 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the PM and good luck with your venture. 

However, in light of how unprofessional you both look on this thread, I won't be buying from either of you.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

jackson said:


> Thanks for the PM and good luck with your venture.
> 
> However, in light of how unprofessional you both look on this thread, I won't be buying from either of you.


Apologies for my behaviour on this thread. Hopefully Sarah will not be coming back to hijack this thread anymore so I can continue on in peace.

Ok so far on my list of fabrics to order I have....

Fleece -

Retro
Microfur Red
Microfur Turquoise
Butterflies
Black
Red
Baby Pink.

Anyone else who wants to make an order, please do so before Thursday so you will be included in this order 

- Four Paws Rattery


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Red have you got permission to start a thread promoting your website ??? as it does state in pet forum rules you are not allowed to start threads promoting your website unless you have gained permission.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I've posted links to it before with no problem, some mods have even commented on it before.

Mods, if I am breaking the rules in posting a link to my site, please tell me and I will remove the link.

Akai-Chan


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

You're not breakng any rules having a link in your post...but it does say that you cannot start a thread soley promoting your site without permission first....:001_huh:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> You're not breakng any rules having a link in your post...but it does say that you cannot start a thread soley promoting your site without permission first....:001_huh:


Shall PM a mod about it in a sec. Thankee for pointing it out, I didnae realise.

Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Have PMed a mod about it 

Ordering clips and webbing tonight, also might order the fabric tonight so I can get started ASAP as I now have a lot to do! Pics will be up as soon as I finish things 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

lovely site red  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> lovely site red  x


Thanks :d shame I;ve managed to lockmyself out of it 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

lol thats not good! Its a shame i live so far away id have taken a fish tank off u! I need one to fill with sand for the degus to dig in  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> lol thats not good! Its a shame i live so far away id have taken a fish tank off u! I need one to fill with sand for the degus to dig in  x


Well I've sold one now and I'm kepping one. The other one is in London  Could always see how much a courier would be? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks but i think i might buy a plastic tube and see how they get on... theyve been good with another one i got them so well c  thank u tho x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Well while I'm waiting for google to give me back access to my site, I created a sister page soley for the shop, which can be found here

Welcome! (Four Paws' For Paws Online Shop)

Hopefully it will be a lot clearer and more well laid out when it is finished  The info isn't on it yet because I'm waiting for google to unlock the other site so I can copy paste info from there 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

OOOo I shall go look see. I have 2 adorable ratties and am always looking for cool stuff and more info.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ParkNBark said:


> OOOo I shall go look see. I have 2 adorable ratties and am always looking for cool stuff and more info.


Go for it  I have 17 of them, with a couple more coming to join me after new years and 2 litters on the way! It'll be a full house in January 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

:S i cant see anything on your site :LS


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> :S i cant see anything on your site :LS


Sillly Red has blocked herself from her site so is trying to move everything to another email address/site to make it work :crazy:


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Sillly Red has blocked herself from her site so is trying to move everything to another email address/site to make it work :crazy:


ohdear!!! silly billy!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hehe thanks for the explanation zany! I have moved to a different site and now I'm attempting to move my info over aswel, but google aren't being very helpful. Will update when it is moved!

In other news, I have started on 2 hammocks for our very own ashleighhhhhh and another member on here. Should be done very soon, depending on how much I drink over new years  watch this space!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

